# TGH - Tegel Group Holdings



## System (6 April 2016)

Tegal is New Zealand's market-leading, fully integrated poultry producer and is involved in the breeding, hatching, processing, marketing and distribution of poultry products across New Zealand and to certain overseas countries.

It is anticipated that TGH will list on the ASX during May 2016.

http://www.tegel.co.nz/


----------



## greggles (26 April 2018)

Tegel Group Holdings have received a notice of takeover from Bounty Holdings New Zealand Limited, a wholly-owned subsidiary of Bounty Fresh Food, Inc., to acquire all of the issued shares in Tegel at a price of  NZ$1.23 per share. Under the terms of the notice Tegel is also permitted to pay a dividend of up to NZ $0.041 per share prior to closing of the offer, without adjustment to the offer price.

It's been a disappointing couple of years for TGH shareholders, so for many this takeover offer might be a relief, as the share price has recently been at all time lows of around 75c and was showing no signs of a turnaround.


----------

